# SUMAR.SI  por el mes de una fecha ???



## luis romero

Buen dia amigos,


En la columna A tengo fechas y en la B tengo importes. en otro lado tengo meses. como podria hacerle para que me sume importes por cada mes respectivo?,  he intentado la sig formula pero no me funciona:

=SUMAR.SI(fechas,mes(fechas)=1,importes)

fechas es el rango de las fechas de movimiento, Importes es el rango a sumar

De antemano, gracias por sus aportaciones.

Luis Romero


----------



## Renzo G

Luis,

Lo que puedes hacer es crear una columna extra "C" donde colocas la formula mes (que te devolvera un numero del 1 al doce), a continuacion en la cuarta columna colocas verticalmente una numeracion del 1 al 12. la formula que deberias usar seria la siguiente:

SUMAR.SI($C$2:$C$30,D$1,$B$2:$B$21)

Saludos,

Renzo


----------



## Juan Pablo González

Algo así sirve ?Libro1ABCDE1FechaImporteMesImporte227 sep 02$ 1,0971$ 0311 jun 02$ 1,0962$ 0407 nov 02$ 3283$ 0510 sep 02$ 1894$ 0604 jun 02$ 8905$ 0719 nov 02$ 1796$ 4,462806 jun 02$ 5757$ 1,219905 jun 02$ 6168$ 1,7541007 dic 02$ 5199$ 1,2861119 oct 02$ 80810$ 3,3771218 oct 02$ 67311$ 1,8661324 oct 02$ 1,03712$ 5191403 jun 02$ 5191518 nov 02$ 6771604 jul 02$ 9861716 jun 02$ 7661810 nov 02$ 6821904 oct 02$ 5012008 oct 02$ 3582104 jul 02$ 2332218 ago 02$ 1,0372326 ago 02$ 717...
_________________
Regards,

Juan Pablo G.
MrExcel.com Consulting
This message was edited by  Juan Pablo G. on 2002-05-30 15:46


----------



## luis romero

Renzo, Juan Pablo

Gracias por su ayuda, me quedo muy claro como resolver mi problema. ambas opciones funcionan perfectamente.

Saludos cordiales,
Luis Romero


----------



## Renzo G

Juan Pablo,

Como haces para insertar esa hoja de Excel creo que asi es mas rapido que puedas comprender las preguntas.
Donde puedo encontrar ese programa?

Saludos,

Renzo


----------



## Juan Pablo González

En este vínculo que aparece abajo de la página.

*Download Colo's cool utility for displaying your Excel Worksheet on the board.*


----------



## mapavi

Quisiera agregar un matiz adicional, que pasa cuando cambiamos de años. Como se resolvería este problema, porque me viene barbaro, pero tengo el problema que la serie es de 7 años.

Muchas Gracias


----------



## Greg Truby

Mapavi,

Usando el ejemplo provisto por JPG, uno podría hacer algo como:

<!-- Please do not remove this header --><!-- Table easily created from Excel with ASAP Utilities (http://www.asap-utilities.com)  --><TABLE border=1 cellSpacing=0 borderColor=#c0c0c0 borderColorDark=#ffffff><TBODY><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160 align=middle>*Fecha*</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=middle>*Importe*</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63>Año</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=middle>*Mes*</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=middle>*Importe*</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160 align=right>27-Sep-02</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$1,097</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffff00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>2002</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffff00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>6</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffff00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$4,462</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160 align=right>11-Jun-02</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$1,096</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffff00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>2002</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffff00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>7</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffff00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$1,219</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160 align=right>7-Nov-02</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$328</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffff00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>2002</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffff00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>8</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffff00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$1,754</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160 align=right>10-Sep-02</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$189</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffff00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>2002</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffff00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>9</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffff00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$1,286</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160 align=right>4-Jun-02</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$890</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffff00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>2002</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffff00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>10</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffff00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$3,377</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160 align=right>19-Nov-02</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$179</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffff00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>2002</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffff00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>11</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffff00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$1,866</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160 align=right>6-Jun-02</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$575</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffff00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>2002</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffff00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>12</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffff00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$519</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160 align=right>5-Jun-02</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$616</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#99cc00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>2003</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#99cc00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>1</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#99cc00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>-</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160 align=right>12/7/2002</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$519</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#99cc00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>2003</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#99cc00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>2</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#99cc00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$987</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160 align=right>19-Oct-02</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$808</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#99cc00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>2003</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#99cc00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>3</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#99cc00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$3,446</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160 align=right>18-Oct-02</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$673</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#99cc00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>2003</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#99cc00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>4</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#99cc00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$2,070</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160 align=right>24-Oct-02</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$1,037</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#99cc00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>2003</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#99cc00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>5</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#99cc00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>-</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160 align=right>3-Jun-02</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$519</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#99cc00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>2003</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#99cc00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>6</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#99cc00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$812</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160 align=right>18-Nov-02</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$677</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#99cc00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>2003</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#99cc00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>7</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#99cc00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>-</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160 align=right>4-Jul-02</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$986</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#99cc00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>2003</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#99cc00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>8</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#99cc00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$635</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160 align=right>16-Jun-02</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$766</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#99cc00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>2003</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#99cc00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>9</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#99cc00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>-</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160 align=right>10-Nov-02</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$682</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#99cc00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>2003</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#99cc00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>10</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#99cc00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$1,334</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160 align=right>4-Oct-02</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$501</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#99cc00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>2003</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#99cc00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>11</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#99cc00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>-</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160 align=right>8-Oct-02</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$358</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#99cc00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>2003</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#99cc00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>12</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#99cc00 height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$2,904</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160 align=right>4-Jul-02</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$233</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#00ccff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>2004</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#00ccff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>1</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#00ccff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$1,659</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160 align=right>8/18/2002</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$1,037</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#00ccff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>2004</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#00ccff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>2</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#00ccff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>-</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160 align=right>8/26/2002</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$717</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#ffffff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#00ccff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>2004</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#00ccff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>3</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#00ccff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$1,913</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160>28-Jun-04</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$213</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#00ccff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>2004</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#00ccff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>4</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#00ccff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$2,229</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160>28-Oct-04</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$383</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#00ccff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>2004</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#00ccff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>5</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#00ccff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>-</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160>8-Oct-03</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$1,334</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#00ccff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>2004</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#00ccff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>6</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" bgColor=#00ccff height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$213</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160>23-Sep-04</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$1,282</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160>24-Dec-03</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$1,482</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160>1-Mar-04</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$1,913</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160>21-Dec-04</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$1,486</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160>3-Dec-03</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$930</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160>28-Aug-04</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$1,295</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160>23-Sep-04</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$1,946</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160>9-Aug-03</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$635</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160>17-Jul-04</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$1,034</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160>3-Apr-04</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$247</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160>19-Jan-04</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$1,659</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160>28-Dec-04</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$322</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160>16-Mar-03</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$1,870</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160>9-Feb-03</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$987</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160>15-Oct-04</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$1,322</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160>13-Apr-03</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$1,905</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160>25-Apr-04</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$1,035</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160>4-Dec-03</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$492</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160>8-Apr-04</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$947</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160>18-Jun-03</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$812</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160>30-Apr-03</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$165</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160>11-Jul-04</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$184</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160>19-Mar-03</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$1,576</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=160>22-Oct-04</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>$282</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Greg Truby

Aquí está otra vez, pero con las fórmulas.  Pero tengo que decirle que para solucionar una situación así, usaría una Pivot Table (tabla dinámica) y no fórmulas.

<!-- Please do not remove this header --><!-- Table easily created from Excel with ASAP Utilities (http://www.asap-utilities.com)  --><table border="1" bordercolor="#C0C0C0" bordercolordark="#FFFFFF" cellspacing="0"><tr><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="103" height="25" align="center" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000"><b>Fecha</b></font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="63" height="25" align="center" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000"><b>Importe</b></font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000"></font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="63" height="25" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">Año</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="63" height="25" align="center" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000"><b>Mes</b></font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="294" height="25" align="center" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000"><b>Importe</b></font></td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="103" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">37526</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">1097</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000"></font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFF00" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">2002</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFF00" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">6</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFF00" width="294" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">=SUMPRODUCT((MONTH(A$2:$A$50)=E2)*(YEAR(A$2:A$50)=D2)*$B$2:$B$50)</font></td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="103" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">37418</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">1096</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000"></font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFF00" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">2002</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFF00" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">7</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFF00" width="294" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">=SUMPRODUCT((MONTH(A$2:$A$50)=E3)*(YEAR(A$2:A$50)=D3)*$B$2:$B$50)</font></td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="103" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">37567</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">328</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000"></font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFF00" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">2002</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFF00" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">8</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFF00" width="294" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">=SUMPRODUCT((MONTH(A$2:$A$50)=E4)*(YEAR(A$2:A$50)=D4)*$B$2:$B$50)</font></td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="103" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">37509</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">189</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000"></font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFF00" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">2002</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFF00" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">9</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFF00" width="294" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">=SUMPRODUCT((MONTH(A$2:$A$50)=E5)*(YEAR(A$2:A$50)=D5)*$B$2:$B$50)</font></td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="103" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">37411</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">890</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000"></font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFF00" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">2002</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFF00" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">10</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFF00" width="294" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">=SUMPRODUCT((MONTH(A$2:$A$50)=E6)*(YEAR(A$2:A$50)=D6)*$B$2:$B$50)</font></td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="103" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">37579</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">179</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000"></font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFF00" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">2002</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFF00" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">11</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFF00" width="294" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">=SUMPRODUCT((MONTH(A$2:$A$50)=E7)*(YEAR(A$2:A$50)=D7)*$B$2:$B$50)</font></td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="103" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">37413</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">575</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000"></font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFF00" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">2002</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFF00" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">12</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFF00" width="294" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">=SUMPRODUCT((MONTH(A$2:$A$50)=E8)*(YEAR(A$2:A$50)=D8)*$B$2:$B$50)</font></td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="103" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">37412</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">616</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000"></font></td><td bgcolor="#99CC00" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">2003</font></td><td bgcolor="#99CC00" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">1</font></td><td bgcolor="#99CC00" width="294" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">=SUMPRODUCT((MONTH(A$2:$A$50)=E9)*(YEAR(A$2:A$50)=D9)*$B$2:$B$50)</font></td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="103" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">37597</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">519</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000"></font></td><td bgcolor="#99CC00" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">2003</font></td><td bgcolor="#99CC00" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">2</font></td><td bgcolor="#99CC00" width="294" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">=SUMPRODUCT((MONTH(A$2:$A$50)=E10)*(YEAR(A$2:A$50)=D10)*$B$2:$B$50)</font></td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="103" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">37548</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">808</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000"></font></td><td bgcolor="#99CC00" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">2003</font></td><td bgcolor="#99CC00" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">3</font></td><td bgcolor="#99CC00" width="294" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">=SUMPRODUCT((MONTH(A$2:$A$50)=E11)*(YEAR(A$2:A$50)=D11)*$B$2:$B$50)</font></td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="103" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">37547</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">673</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000"></font></td><td bgcolor="#99CC00" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">2003</font></td><td bgcolor="#99CC00" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">4</font></td><td bgcolor="#99CC00" width="294" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">=SUMPRODUCT((MONTH(A$2:$A$50)=E12)*(YEAR(A$2:A$50)=D12)*$B$2:$B$50)</font></td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="103" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">37553</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">1037</font></td><td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000"></font></td><td bgcolor="#99CC00" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">2003</font></td><td bgcolor="#99CC00" width="63" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">5</font></td><td bgcolor="#99CC00" width="294" height="25" align="right" valign="bottom" style="white-space: nowrap"><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#000000">=SUMPRODUCT((MONTH(A$2:$A$50)=E13)*(YEAR(A$2:A$50)=D13)*$B$2:$B$50)</font></td></tr></table>

Atte,


----------



## Diegoprem

Gracias, me parece genial usar aquí esta función, sólo quisiera saber si me pudieras ayudar para no sólo sumar por el mes, sino también año, asumamos que en el cuadro que enviaste las fechas fueran para una proyección, y quisieras tomar el mes de enero del año 2016, y en otra celda el mes de enero del año 2017.


Muchas gracias,

Diego Prem



Juan Pablo González said:


> Algo así sirve ?
> 
> <center>
> 
> *Microsoft Excel - Libro1*___Running: xl2000 : OS = Windows NT4.0
> 
> <tbody>
> 
> </tbody>
> (F)ile (E)dit (V)iew (I)nsert (O)ptions (T)ools (D)ata (W)indow (H)elp<form name="formCb117"><input name="btCb339" *******="window.clipboardData.setData("Text",document.formFb202.sltNb942.value);" type="button" value="Copy Formula"></form>
> 
> <tbody>
> 
> </tbody>
> <select name="sltNb942" onchange="document.formFb202.txbFb116.value = document.formFb202.sltNb942.value"><option value="=SUMAPRODUCTO((MES($A$2:$A$23)=D2)*$B$2:$B$23)">E2</option><option value="=SUMAPRODUCTO((MES($A$2:$A$23)=D3)*$B$2:$B$23)">E3</option><option value="=SUMAPRODUCTO((MES($A$2:$A$23)=D4)*$B$2:$B$23)">E4</option><option value="=SUMAPRODUCTO((MES($A$2:$A$23)=D5)*$B$2:$B$23)">E5</option><option value="=SUMAPRODUCTO((MES($A$2:$A$23)=D6)*$B$2:$B$23)">E6</option><option value="=SUMAPRODUCTO((MES($A$2:$A$23)=D7)*$B$2:$B$23)">E7</option><option value="=SUMAPRODUCTO((MES($A$2:$A$23)=D8)*$B$2:$B$23)">E8</option><option selected="" value="=SUMAPRODUCTO((MES($A$2:$A$23)=D9)*$B$2:$B$23)">E9</option><option value="=SUMAPRODUCTO((MES($A$2:$A$23)=D10)*$B$2:$B$23)">E10</option><option value="=SUMAPRODUCTO((MES($A$2:$A$23)=D11)*$B$2:$B$23)">E11</option><option value="=SUMAPRODUCTO((MES($A$2:$A$23)=D12)*$B$2:$B$23)">E12</option><option value="=SUMAPRODUCTO((MES($A$2:$A$23)=D13)*$B$2:$B$23)">E13</option></select>*=*<input name="txbFb116" size="120" value="=SUMAPRODUCTO((MES($A$2:$A$23)=D9)*$B$2:$B$23)">
> 
> <tbody>
> 
> <form name="formFb202"></form>
> 
> </tbody>*<center>A</center>**<center>B</center>**<center>C</center>**<center>D</center>**<center>E</center>**<center>1</center>**Fecha**Importe**Mes**Importe**<center>2</center>*27 sep 02$ 1,0971$ 0*<center>3</center>*11 jun 02$ 1,0962$ 0*<center>4</center>*07 nov 02$ 3283$ 0*<center>5</center>*10 sep 02$ 1894$ 0*<center>6</center>*04 jun 02$ 8905$ 0*<center>7</center>*19 nov 02$ 1796$ 4,462*<center>8</center>*06 jun 02$ 5757$ 1,219*<center>9</center>*05 jun 02$ 6168$ 1,754*<center>10</center>*07 dic 02$ 5199$ 1,286*<center>11</center>*19 oct 02$ 80810$ 3,377*<center>12</center>*18 oct 02$ 67311$ 1,866*<center>13</center>*24 oct 02$ 1,03712$ 519*<center>14</center>*03 jun 02$ 519*<center>15</center>*18 nov 02$ 677*<center>16</center>*04 jul 02$ 986*<center>17</center>*16 jun 02$ 766*<center>18</center>*10 nov 02$ 682*<center>19</center>*04 oct 02$ 501*<center>20</center>*08 oct 02$ 358*<center>21</center>*04 jul 02$ 233*<center>22</center>*18 ago 02$ 1,037*<center>23</center>*26 ago 02$ 717Hoja1
> 
> <tbody>
> 
> </tbody>
> To see the formula in the cells just click on the cells hyperlink or click the Name box
> PLEASE DO NOT QUOTE THIS TABLE IMAGE ON SAME PAGE! OTHEWISE, ERROR OF JavaScript OCCUR.
> 
> The above image was automatically generated by [HtmlMaker 2.10] If you want this FREE SOFT, click here to download
> This code was graciously allowed to be modified: by Ivan F Moala All credit to Colo
> </center>
> _________________
> Regards,
> 
> Juan Pablo G.
> MrExcel.com Consulting
> 
> [SIZE=-1][ This Message was edited by: Juan Pablo G. on 2002-05-30 15:46 ][/SIZE]


----------

